# Squealing noise from motherboard / Cpu area



## Jookarn (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello folks, i'm currently having a noise issue with my mobo.

Setup :

Asus X58 sabertooth 
i7 950 stock
Corsair x3 2gb 1600mhz
Corsair 750TX v2 Powersupply
Gainward 560TI Oc'd verson ( 900mhz )

My case is that, i have a noise coming from the cpu area, a small buzzing sound that i can't explain. i can confirm that, I checked all of the sink, fans and all that stuff, even the psu, and those ain't the source of this wired " electricity noise ".

To make it easier for you guys to help me out, i uploaded a recording i tok with my phone to help me explain the noise.

Be aware that there's a clicking noise from the fans there too, so don't get confused, arround 15 seconds before the wind blowing into the mic u can CLEARLY hear a buzzing Electricity noise if you try to not focus on the fans. You gotta have headset and turn full volume to maximize the chance of catching the actuall noise.

when idle, the sound is not that loud, but it gets Randomly higher when playing heavy games like BF3 or any other games out there. It's been bothering me to death since day one.

Link : Opptak (1).m4a

Should i be concerned or what? 

Thanks for any help you guys could provide me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try turning SpeedStep and C1E support off in the bios and see if the noise is still there.


----------



## Jookarn (Jun 7, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Try turning SpeedStep and C1E support off in the bios and see if the noise is still there.


Alright, i try that right away.

Thanks.


----------



## Jookarn (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry for double post.



I did what you said, and that slightly reduced the noise, its not even record-able now. 

I can't tell if it still persist, thanks to the stock fan and the 5 other fans i have.

wil bump this thread in the near future after some testing in games. BF3 releases 28th oct here in norway 

i also ordered a H80 hybrid for extra cooling for my cpu today, its 45 idle with C1E of. probly 65more or less on 30% load.

If it seems to continue, would it be wise of me to be concerned ? I'm kinda paranoid since i had a old mobo this year that blew up ( old caps )

Regards


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look around the CPU socket, you should see the R68 ferrite chokes, if you can get to them and carefully put your finger on top of each one and see if you can feel a vibration when it's making noise.


----------



## Jookarn (Jun 7, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Look around the CPU socket, you should see the R68 ferrite chokes, if you can get to them and carefully put your finger on top of each one and see if you can feel a vibration when it's making noise.


i thought that were not acceptable ? but if that could be it, it wouldnt hurt to atleast try.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Top of the chokes are insulated touching won't hurt.
Are you using the 8 pin cpu power plug or a 4?


----------



## Jookarn (Jun 7, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Top of the chokes are insulated touching won't hurt.
> Are you using the 8 pin cpu power plug or a 4?


Opptak (4).m4a

New record.

It seems like playing a intensive game with C1E and speedstep of increased em a little under load.

At the start of the clip u can hear it, but it is easier to hear it in person.

I'm using 8pin. The sound is alittle diffrent now, like its more vibration and a small continuously buzzing sound behind the loudest part.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you can feel it on a choke, or actually even if not I would contact Asus support about a Rma for the board.


----------



## Jookarn (Jun 7, 2011)

think im gonna wait with that, the computer works just fine as far as i know.

it had a similar sound like that on my old Ga-x58-usb3, i suppose it could be the PSU? even it doesn't make noises straight from it self. when i bought the new computer i kept the PSU since it were brand new, so that would be my guess. 

how long would a motherboard survive (until my screen turns black) and what would the damage be if either of em were the noise creator ? Since u said i should RMA it, does that mean it could break anytime soon or anything ? sorry for asking such questions, but i have a timeframe and i can't just send it back right now and the answers might help me if anything happens.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I know of one x58 board that did that since the x58 came out it's still doing it. You could try swapping in another PSU to test, but I'm thinking that's not it.


----------



## Jookarn (Jun 7, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> I know of one x58 board that did that since the x58 came out it's still doing it. You could try swapping in another PSU to test, but I'm thinking that's not it.


your right, it's not helping.

Anyway.. i think this is getting worse when there's more load etc, and esp during booting, there's a high pitch buzzing noise that makes it sound like something is sparking.

It has to be something with the frequency transition between the board and cpu since it occur during load. but the question is " could it be the board or the cpu? " and what could happen if i let it be like this for a while, could it damage the cpu or other components. Don't care if the mobo dies or whatever.. last time i buy a x58 board.. both of my boards had these noises and the sabertooth had even worse noises during load. dunno if im just unlucky or it could be the cpu.. ( don't have a extra to test )

Thoughts? 

Thanks in advance.


Edit: Opptak (8).m4a ( the beep at 30sec is just my alarmclock)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I did say I know of one that is still running, I have also rma'd 2 and they are now quiet. 
With all 3 it is/was a choke causing the problem, the only other thing to add 2 were 750Tx's the third is a Thermaltake Toughpower both power supply models do use Channel Well as the OEM of the supply.


----------



## Jookarn (Jun 7, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> I did say I know of one that is still running, I have also rma'd 2 and they are now quiet.
> With all 3 it is/was a choke causing the problem, the only other thing to add 2 were 750Tx's the third is a Thermaltake Toughpower both power supply models do use Channel Well as the OEM of the supply.


i see, thanks for the help though.. gonna check the Chokes once i get my new cooler ( h80 ) basically impossible to reach the chokes with the stock cooler mounted.

Gonna bite the dust and let it be for now, if something happens i'd just RMA it. stil got the GA-x58-USB3 for replacement.

Cheers
Regards.


----------

